# My new mouse



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok this is my new mouse i thought was a girl now i think its a male but yet it looks pregnant ? and also do you think it has a spotted gene and maybe tan on its bellie thats what i am seeing http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure036.jpg http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure034.jpg http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure030.jpg http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure029.jpg http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure028.jpg and i forgot again how to put the picture so you can see it  thanks


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

It's defiantly got testes. I think its not the tan gene, but tan hairs, someone else who knows the variety better can probably tell you for sure. If you think his belly looks swollen, this can often be a sign of worms/parasites. I can't see any white spots, but its always possible he carries it but you just don't know.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

ya his belly is really big what do i do for worms/parasites?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

You can use Ivermectin, the same stuff you use against mites.
It works as well for a number of worms. But I'm not sure, if the topical treatment gets rid of them.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

ok and can i get it at like say petco? thank you =) never had any mice with worms :shock:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Cute little guy.
I agree with Frizzle in thats he doesnt look tan to me either, just has some tan hairs which is a common fault in some varitys, not sure on if its common in agoutis as only had the one.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

ok thank you :mrgreen:


----------

